# King Kutter flex hitch rotary cutter



## msheron

Okay decided to go with KK and the newer flex hitch design they have. The newer domed top and the 15 degree flex to the system seems like it will be best for some contoured areas on the land I have.

Seems that KK gets some great reviews overall. We will see.


----------



## PeteNM

msheron
It's nice to see you made your decision. Be sure and let us know how it actually works out. Maybe a picture or two would be nice too..... 
Good luck!


----------



## msheron

PeteNM said:


> msheron
> It's nice to see you made your decision. Be sure and let us know how it actually works out. Maybe a picture or two would be nice too.....
> Good luck!


Will do Pete. My local dealer called me today to let me know they are bringing in a NH Workmaster 40 to set up for me from one of their other stores. 

I am getting the 110TL FEL installed and a 3rd valve for future possibility of adding a grapple bucket down the road.

So when the entire unit arrives and I get on the property we have to do the first cut I will give a 1st impression write up. Plus I guess it will be a good time to do a small write up on the Workmaster as well.


----------



## msheron

Here is the KK 6' rotary cutter and 14" middle plow.


----------



## Thomas

That's one heck of weapon..watch out bees and snakes.


----------



## msheron

Okay finally did a 3-4 acre cut today. Learned a few things on the way. Number one I figured out about a week ago to engage the PTO at engine idle speed. But that sucker still kicks in pretty good. But alot better than when I was doing it at 2510!!!!

Okay I also learned that first cut higher than you really want then go back over it if a shorter cut is needed. I found a few rocks and sheared a few bolts today! But I have a bunch on hand for that reason.

I got stuck in a ravine and 4WD would not get me out!  I had to use the tractors diff/lock to get out!!! I even asked the dealer why a diff/lock on a 4WD system??? Well, now I know!

So all in all it was a learning day and a great day to cut the growth of the property. Picture to follow.


----------



## Thomas

Half the fun learning.
Couple other thing to watch out for I learn in the past,fence wire..talk about mess BEES your not gonner out run them.


----------



## msheron

Thomas said:


> Half the fun learning.
> Couple other thing to watch out for I learn in the past,fence wire..talk about mess *BEES your not gonner out run them*.


I did not hit any underground nest and for that I am happy and lucky! I did see quite a few big red wasp from time to time.

I did scare up a few rabbits who were in the deep stuff seeking cover from hawks. They did not appreciate my cutting down their cover.


----------



## msheron

Well here is a snapshot of the top knoll I cut first prior to hitting the lower section and the ravine that had grown up too.

Like I stated............learned alot and will only get more expertise as I do this more.


----------



## Thomas

Do you find frontend of tractor little light in weight?
Are you using 4WD?


----------



## Halifax

msheron, ypu might want to add a little weight in the front, the 4wd will have better traction. I have to put a couple logs in the bucket for weight as the fel prohibits installing the normal tractor weights. Only when i go by the creek that i need the extra front weight, the red clay is slick here. Have fun. Aubrey


----------



## msheron

Not at all Thomas. Going to add the bush guard and then I can add weights if need be later. But then again I am new at this so more weight on the front may have helped.


----------



## msheron

Halifax said:


> msheron, ypu might want to add a little weight in the front, the 4wd will have better traction. I have to put a couple logs in the bucket for weight as the fel prohibits installing the normal tractor weights. Only when i go by the creek that i need the extra front weight, the red clay is slick here. Have fun. Aubrey


I have thought of loading the bucket with some large rock that we have abundant supply in this part of NC to weight it. I will try that next time.

What I could observe that was the issue with traction was the tires were on top of 10 foot tall weeds and was not able to get through it to grip the ground so slippage was happening. Then a light bulb went off in my head when I could not go back or forwards to engage the diff/lock! Well to my surprise all wheels locked in and was able then to climb on top of the knocked over thick weeds and brush to finally grip like a tank and pull me out.

I have to say I was getting nervous that I was stuck!

Thanks for the advice......will certainly put weight in the bucket next time.


----------



## msheron

Thomas said:


> Do you find frontend of tractor little light in weight?
> Are you using 4WD?


I started out in 2WD then on slopes even though we have been as dry as a desert I engaged in 4WD and kept it there afterwards.

I did not find it slipped rather than when I got real froggy and started mowing over 10 foot tall saplings and weeds that were insanely tall in a ravine.

I do now covet the diff/lock after finding out 4WD will get stuck even on dry land! 

It was a life saver for sure and I would never question it's existence again on a 4WD tractor.


----------



## msheron

*Quick review of KK rotary cutter*

Just a quick review of first real use.

First off this is a decent built cutter for the money. I do wish the side walls were thicker gauge steel due to it hitting rocks or other large objects you sometimes do not see until it hits. There are a few dents from the one use.

The front chain option to eliminate slinging objects toward your tractor seems to work well and a must have in my book. Too bad that darn thing cost $150!!!!

I may get a rear one next to help slow down objects exiting the back. 

The system itself cuts great. It is a rough cut so you know what to expect. The hook up with the PTO shaft to the tractors PTO is fairly easy and I did not have to cut the shaft to fit.

I do wish I had draft control on the tractor so I would not have to feather the system manually when approaching slopes. This could be eliminated if they would design this cutter with front wheel system.

Now to the shear bolt design and use. I chose a shear bolt cutter over slip clutch due to maintenance of a slip clutch. I have no need for anything more that needs extra care whereas the shear bolt is less maintanance. The grade 2 bolts are soft so it does not take much to shear them. Good news is that protects the $170 gear box if you needed to replace! I much rather replace a few $.70 bolts over the course of a cut session.

BTW- I found the shear bolts at TSC in the bulk buy section for a fraction of what the 5 pk. KK card of bolts cost! Rural King charges $7.95 for them and I can get 5 for just under $3 at TSC. And most folks have a TSC nearby. If not...........find one and buy a boat load of them to have on hand. My local TSC is a few miles away so I am lucky!

Overall I am so far impressed with the KK system. Longevity however will come years down the road after use over and over for me to give a detailed review.


----------



## Thomas

Could away use tire chains round deck,go round deck once than over lap w/another tire chain,seen this before and works nice.


----------

